# Any Irish members out there?



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

when going to France, do you go directly or through the UK & why?


----------



## aido (May 17, 2005)

*post subject*

We always go Dunlaoighre Holyhead. Dover Calais .We enjoy the trip through wales.stop off to visit Sister in Birmingham, then on to Dover.
We only book our tickets to France when we get to Dover.
There is an office on the left hand side of the street in Dover as you drive to the ferry always get great prices. 

Ado


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

We have traveled with Irish ferrys in the last 9 years.
Last year Sept/Oct we had to go to England first and travelled down to Dover.

In all we paid.
Ferry to England €215. one way
Ferry to Calais €80.one way
Ferry home €340.one way
Total €635 ++++ Diseal

Direct Ferry €608 with cabins with Irish Ferrys priced in August.

Always Rosslare for us.
Holiday starts on boat.

Of course it depend on where in Europe you are going.

Have you priced 
http://www.ldlines.co.uk/


----------



## scept1c (May 10, 2005)

Hi Philbre, does a northerner qualify  

We used Irish Ferries Rosslare to Cherbourg the last two years and found them to be pretty good. We bought single tickets each time because we didn't know when we were returning. A return fare is double the cost of a single.

We usually try to return home via either Cherbourg or Roscoff to Rosslare by the middle of June as the prices get very high.

You probably know this already but have you any suggestions of a better way.

One time we traveled over to Cherbourg with Celtic Link and were not impressed. It was very basic and the inclusive food left a lot to be desired. One thing really put us off and that was, when out on deck and leaning over the stern rail there was an awful smell of rotten fish mixed with manure and diesel coming up from the car deck. 8O

In March we plan to go Larne to Stranraer to visit relatives in Edinburgh and then Hull to Rotterdam but this will be more expensive. We are going to Germany and Poland so it may be cheaper in the long run. We may return with Irish Ferries if convenient and if the prices are competitive.


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi philbre,we have travelled to France by both routes,but we prefer to go the direct route from Roslare to Roscoff.Reasons being,less boats to catch,and we may as well drive the extra three hundred odd miles in France as opposed to Wales and England. We usually travel during the lower season when the cost is less ,ie this June it is costing us less than five hundred euros return.


----------



## IrishHomer (May 30, 2006)

We've done both but will never go overnight again on the boat. Bad sailors I'm afraid. Dublin-Holyhead and then drive to Dover, Poole or Folkestone. Sore on diesel, nerves, digestion(Little Chefs) but better than being on a ship going around Land's End. Flying this year.

IH


----------



## philbre (Nov 13, 2008)

*ouch*



petie said:


> Hi philbre,we have travelled to France by both routes,but we prefer to go the direct route from Roslare to Roscoff.Reasons being,less boats to catch,and we may as well drive the extra three hundred odd miles in France as opposed to Wales and England. We usually travel during the lower season when the cost is less ,ie this June it is costing us less than five hundred euros return.


who are you travelling with that you are getting it for that price


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*IRISH FERRIES*

PRICE NOT BAD OFF SEASON 2 ADULTS / MOTORHOME/ CABIN WAS 268 EURO ONE WAY THATS FOR FEB/MARCH /APRIL AND EARLEY MAY. BLACKIE


----------



## blacksville (Dec 2, 2007)

*IRISH FERRIES*

SORRY THE 268 EUROS IS FROM ROSSLARE TO CHERGBOURG


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

In the past we have done both direct from Ireland to France and to France through UK

In recent years though we have only used the Ireland - Direct to France via
Rosslare - Cherbourg on Irish Ferries.

Main for choosing that is that price difference was not very much especially when you factor in cost of diesel for extra miles. Also there is no time saving door to door especially if like us you are headed down towards south of France.

So we just try and chill out on the Irish Ferries. Take something good to read and your MP3 player with you. It is approx a 20 hour voyage. I wouldn't describe it as a luxury cruise but it wasn't too bad. You will be sleeping for about 9 hours or more if you are lucky.

We have never had a problem with sea sickness or anything like that.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

philbre 
What part of country are you from?

We travel on the new ferry Oscar Wilde. 
Found it very comfortable. TV in all rooms with about 6 channels.
Food is expensive, I would suggest bringing on something to eat for evening.
Breakfast was €13.50. but you can eat all you want and won't have to stop till evening. Cernal, fruit, juice, croissants and of course the big fry up. Thats in the main restaurant.

LPDrifter 
We were on deck 6 at the front in a 2 bed cabin?? What would you think are the best cabins. Is there 2 bed cabins higher up,


----------



## petie (Dec 9, 2007)

Hi philbre,we are travelling with Irish ferries,roslare to roscoff,mid may returning mid june,cost 488 euro return for a motorhome over 2.4 high with 2 persons,includes cabins each way, The journey in slightly shorter and it gets you closer to the west coast than the cherbourg route...petie.


----------



## sunbeams (Dec 7, 2008)

Belfast _ Stranrear HSS £225 no sat Belfast - stranrear conventional £195 Dublin -holyhead £220 To £270 no sat Irish ferries £226 Dover to calais £120 off peak £140 peak Larn - Cairnryn £270 w/end £250 Tue -thur Eurotunnel £120 Just some food for tought prices from Nutttravel i go Larne to Cairnryn and drive to Folkstone to Eurotunnel


----------



## Stapeler (Mar 19, 2006)

We've done various sailings over the past few years. 

Irish Ferries Roslare/Roscoff & Roslare/Cherburg, 
Celticlink Ferries Roslare/Cherburg 
LDlines NewHaven/LeHavre and LeHavre/Portsmouth back 

2 Adults & 2 Children, Motothome over 3m high, usually sail early July for 3 weeks. 

CelticLink are very good with reasonable prices, good accomadation and free food on board. Small ship, totally stress free trips. Approx €1200

Irish Ferries are good but find they are very expensive to eat on board. Lots of distractions for the kids. Last year had problem with boat and ended up on board for 27hrs  around €1200
Irish ferries had a deal for past few years, Purchase France Return and receive a free UK (off peak) return. 

Going through UK has worked very well for us. Sail to Pembrook, drive to Portsmouth or NewHaven and sail to LeHavre. Usually save around €500 going this way. Can be done quicker than the Ireland/France route. 

I favour travelling through the UK. A Recent trip to Germany I found it would make more sense to go through UK as you don't have the expense of tools travelling across France.


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

LD lines now sails from Rosslare to La Havre.

http://www.ldlines.ie/


----------



## davidod (May 28, 2005)

I'd just like to add to the above that while we have used most of the possible combinations at one time or another we generally do Dublin / Hollyhead and then Hull / Zeebrugge if we are traveling to the eastern parts of France such as Alsace. It's shorter driving time at the other end. In our case it also cuts out the drive to Roslare.


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

We always go out through the UK, himself doesn't fancy overnighting on the ferry!!

It generally works out about 600 euro cheaper for us too!!


Regards

Arizona


----------



## unfit (Mar 2, 2009)

Hi All,

booked Rosslare/Cherbourg return with Irishferries today. 20th July to 20th August for €551 incl. cabins. Two adults with Camper over 2.8mtrs.
Had considered "Landbridge" until I saw the cost of direct sailing. I have used both routes in the past with both caravans and campers and I never minded the drive across Wales and England. In fact I found it quite enjoyable. However, it's difficult to argue with €551, to arrive in Cherbourg relatively relaxed and ready for the off !!!

Unfit.


----------



## newhymer (Oct 24, 2008)

Going out Rosslare/Roscoff ,Sept 4th,returning Cherbourg/Rosslare Oct 17th,with Irish ferries,2 adults,motorhome over 2.4m high,2 berth cabin both way's,297 euro's return.


----------



## tincan (Jul 31, 2006)

Our first camping trip to Europe was 1973 and since then we have taken almost every route to get to France. In our caravan days we always booked in January to ensure that we got our choice of crossing at the best price. Lately we leave booking until later. This year when we started looking, the return fare was €1080 Rosslare / Cherbourg return, so we started to look at Landbridge. The initial saving was about €400 which we felt was worthwhile but as the year progressed the direct fare has come back to €664 and is much better value that landbridge, this price also includes a return trip across the Irish Sea for later use. We used to eat in the dining room on board but lately we feel that the value is poor and so we bring our own food and eat in the self service cafe. The difference in cost buys a half case of nice wine each way. This year we are heading for the canal du midi to meet up with 2 other couples for a week on a barge and then we will head off by ourselves to lounge on a beach for a week before heading to St Emilion to meet a really nice 85 year old guy who makes incredible traditional wine, like it was made in the past - no stainless steel to be seen here.

Noel


----------



## ozzi (May 27, 2009)

*Direct ferry or Landbridge*

We have used both. If travelling off peak and to western or mid france the direct ferry is great. If going to the eastern side or during June, July or August the landbridge is best and cheapest. Seems to be cheaper using uk sites rather than irish sites


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

WE start our hols as soon as we close the gates behind us. Sadly the cost may increase as we go. So to go to France we either sail Plymouth - Roscoff or Dover -Calais.
The cost is part of our hols and we accept it. the distance to Dover is about 250 miles and a little further to Plymouth.
We think you are lucky in the emerald isle. you think we are lucky to be so close to France. Who is correct . no one knows , but i would like to visit Ireland and do the ring of Kerry.
Our daughter is named Kerry and i promised to take her when she was younger , but the chance has gone since she married 2 years ago.

Dave P


----------



## Arizona (May 9, 2005)

Hi

I am not sure why but it is definitely cheaper to book on the UK sites. Stena is the best example there was almost £50 in the difference between the Stg price and the Euro price.

The Ring of Kerry is a beautiful place well worth a visit!!

Regards

Arizona


----------

